# U-turn Utah



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.westernslopenow.com/news/local-news/colo-group-attacks-utahs-public-land-lawsuit

Don't care for everything center for western priorities stands for, but I can stand with them on this. Glad to see push back from wherever it comes.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

If you hunt and fish, you stand to lose it all with the State taking over the lands.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep, The state will just sell big chunks off to the rich *%$*, and we
will never see those areas again.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

stevo1 said:


> If you hunt and fish, you stand to lose it all with the State taking over the lands.


Are you just saying this because of the 100% track record of all western states selling off the once public land when they own it?:mrgreen:


----------

